# New member with thin endometrium- pls help



## thinendometrium (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi 

I've just joined FF to save what little sanity I have left.

I'm 28 ttc with DH (male factor all good) for 12 months. Have had some tests, including blood tests and scan.  All is normal apart from very very thin endometrium (2.2mm in mid-luteal phase). No ovulation problem. We're waiting for an appointment with a specialist but I'm really going insane- I can't stand the wait. I keep thinking that we'll be told that there's nothing they can do to help us.

Anyone have same/similar problem who can offer a bit of support/advice? Would love to hear of your experience and it would be much appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I'm moving your post to Introductions board as I think that's the best place for your first post as a new member 

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## thinendometrium (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks for moving to appropriate place


----------



## barbaramary (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to FF

Zita West (a fertility Guru) has these words of advice for thin lining

daily supplement of VitE
daily supplement of Vit B1
stuff rich in iron pumpkin seeds and almonds
nuts, spinach, seeds, kelp, garlic, kidney beans, milk, brown rice and oatmeal
bioflavanoids, such as citrus fruits, broccoli, grapes and tomatoes
L arginine and amino acid have been shown to increase womb lining
acupuncture
keep lower abdomen warm with the use of hot water bottle (stop and do NOT continue after transfer)

Hopefully the specialist will have some good advice and drugs to help as well

BM

PS I've blown you some bubbles to get you started


----------



## JOS80 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi there,

I am new to FF too!! 

I have a similar problem, I have had 2 cycles cancelled due to thin lining - got to 4.4mm this time and 5.1mm the time before.  I had a hysteroscopy before this cycle and adhesions / scarring removed.  The consultant thought this would have sorted the problem.  I am due to see consultant soon to discuss next steps.  Think there are lots of different things they can do - drugs etc.  I have had 2 frozen cycles cancelled but the fresh cycle was fine and there was no problem with the lining - i am confussed by it all.

Its annoying having to wait for the appointments!!

Jo


----------



## Scubachick (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi,

I have the same problem. My lining is not thick enough for an egg to implant.

I've been on clomid and apparently, Clomid can block oestrogen production which thickens the lining up (so a bit of a double whammy seeing as I already had problems with the lining before the clomid was prescribed!), unfortunately this problem wasn't picked up on for me until we'd gone through 6 cycles of it!! Makes me furious.....but....now I've been referred to a private hospital and they really seem to know what they're doing.

They've said that with Gonal F they'll give me IUI, if the lining of my womb doesn't thicken up enough by the time my eggs reach 12-13mm then they'll give me oestrogen pills to thicken it up hopefully in time to do the insemination.

Maybe this would be an option for you if you haven't already tried it? 

You didn't mention any other problems other than a thin lining? I'm led to believe that this is a relatively easy problem to rectify compared to others.

I have my fingers crossed for you - and by the way, you're not insane, the waiting is horrible!

Deb
x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi Thinendometrium,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you have found an amazing site full of support, information and friendship.

The other ladies have given you some great advice 

Good luck on your journey  and I  you get your BFP very soon

Nikki xx*


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

thinendometrium!

Warm welcome to Fertility Friends  You've hit the nail on the head with this site, it has helped keep me sane, well almost !

I have no experience of a thin womb lining during treatment, however, you seem to have been left some excellent advice by some of the other ladies on here (ty girls)  It must be reasurring to learn that it is a problem that can be dealt with, so sending you lots of  for your future treatments.

It would be useful to have a bit more information about the type of treatment you have had. I would then be able to point you in the direction of boards that where you could share advice, support, friendship and laughter with other members who are experiencing a similar journey.

In the meantime, I am going to provide with some other links, which may also be useful to you;

Negative cycle - CLICK HERE

Peer Suport ~
CLICK HERE

A great area to get the lowdown on local clinics and meet others in your area
Locations
CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while, however, don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board (great newbie chat 8pm every Wednesday)
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0]CLICK HERE
To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Hope to hear from you soon, so I can point you in the direction of some other boards which could help you more.

Sending you lots of  and 

Louj


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

the other thing is i regret to say, exercise.  

a friend of mine took it up and reasonably quickly her endo (non med) was really good!

worth a try (unless you are as lazy as me!)


----------

